# Soil test?



## Hoghead22 (Jul 1, 2021)

Getting ready to start a lawn renovation and gonna get a soil test on the front and back yard. What's some of the preferred options out there you guys have used? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Selecting a Soil Test Laboratory.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Selecting a Soil Test Laboratory.


Nailed it. :bandit:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

If you are looking for suggested test labs and specific tests:

If you have soil pH above 7.0 OR if you aren't sure of the soil pH:

Midwest Labs
The S3C test and ask them to include the Olsen Bicarbonate phosphorous test for one dollar more.

Waypoint Labs
The SW3

If you KNOW your soil pH is below 7:

Waypoint Labs
The S3M test.

Midwest Labs
The S3C w/o requesting the Olsen test for P.


----------



## drcolossus11 (Jun 23, 2021)

What is your goal with the soil test? If you are looking to use it to come up with a fertilization plan, the recommendation is to test 45-60 days after last application.


----------

